# Dove, blood out of nose/mouth



## Creative148 (Apr 29, 2012)

Pls. Help! My indoor mourning dove just had a little bit of blood coming out of her mouth/nose area. Have no idea what caused it. She and her mom (both about 7 yrs. Old) live inside, same seed, water. The bleeding hs stopped, but she still seems a little weak, closes her eyes slowly. Any advice on what to do? Very few bird vets in my area and it is sunday. She means so much to me... Please help!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

first thought is she crashed into something..do you have them out flying in the house? is there a cat in the house..can he reach in on them.. Im not aware of anything disease wise that would cause blood out of the nose or mouth..but more of a injury..you are there so what is your best guesses of what is possible. are these wild morning doves or ring neck doves?


----------



## Creative148 (Apr 29, 2012)

*No, she didn't crash or have any attack by cat.*

No, no crash or attack. This is what is so strange. I thought mourning doves... One is white (mom), and the one sick is brown with a dark ring around her neck.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Creative148 said:


> No, no crash or attack. This is what is so strange.


she has had a hemorrage of some sort, what do you feed inculding treats and any supplments..can you post a picture.

in the mean time I would put her on some heat seperated in a carrier or cage.. a heating pad on low under the cage.. with food and water in there.


----------



## Creative148 (Apr 29, 2012)

She just eats regular cockatiel like blend seed, no treats. It's been same seed for a long time. 

As far as separate carrier cage, I was afraid that might stress her out to be separated from her mom. i am watching carefully to make sure mom doesn't pick at her. 

You think heat won't hurt?


----------



## Creative148 (Apr 29, 2012)

Can't seem to post picture from i-pad


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Creative148 said:


> She just eats regular cockatiel like blend seed, no treats. It's been same seed for a long time.
> 
> As far as separate carrier cage, I was afraid that might stress her out to be separated from her mom. i am watching carefully to make sure mom doesn't pick at her.
> 
> You think heat won't hurt?


usually when a bird is injured or sick the heat helps conserve energy when they are down. Im sorry I can't help you more because it sounds like an injury to me and you say it can't be..so Im not sure what to say besides supportive care...in which is seperated in a carrier on heat.. doves may do better on a dove diet found at petco or harrison's pellets than the cocktiel seed as doves do not husk their seed but eat them whole so there may be more appropriate grains and legumes in a dove mix.. Im going to assume these are wild morning doves as you stated.. how did you get them and why were they not released.?


----------



## Creative148 (Apr 29, 2012)

I was given the white dove and a male, they had this baby girl that we hatched from an egg whom is the one sick. Dad got attacked by a hawk and killed long ago when I would place their cage outside for the daylight. Since then, they have lived only indoors. They are not wild. Sorry, I feel pretty ignorant to their variety. Just looked at pics of other doves, they are indeed ring necked variety. I will get right on the heat element, as long as you don't think it could hurt. Thank you very much btw!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Creative148 said:


> I was given the white dove and a male, they had this baby girl that we hatched from an egg whom is the one sick. Dad got attacked by a hawk and killed long ago when I would place their cage outside for the daylight. Since then, they have lived only indoors. They are not wild. Sorry, I feel pretty ignorant to their variety. Just looked at pics of other doves, they are indeed ring necked variety. I will get right on the heat element, as long as you don't think it could hurt. Thank you very much btw!


ok, they are ring necks.. good.

give the "injured" young supportive care with the heat and rest.

I would contact a vet or avian vet and take this one in if you can, these are domestic doves that are commonly seen at vet clinics..esp an avian vet.

I would slowly switch the feed to a dove mix, sometimes it can be found at petco in the wild bird seed section.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

just to add if you don't have a heating pad..a sock filled with dry rice and tied at the end, then put in the microwave for about 1 min.. make a doughnut out of it and place the bird in it in a small carrier.. reheat as needed.

you might want to look over the cage real well and feel with your hands to see if anything could of injured him/her..see if any blood is in the cage etc..

just a thought also..if you have little kids and they hold the birds sometimes they can hold them too tight ... is this a possiblity.. you may need to think of anything you can to help figure it out..you are there we are not..so I can go on with scenerios all day.


----------



## Creative148 (Apr 29, 2012)

Thank you for all ur thoughts. I am stumped as to what has happened. She flew up to the upper perch and is sitting next to the heating pad I placed on the side of the cage. She's sleeping. Don't think she's pooped in a bit. Watching her carefully.


----------



## Creative148 (Apr 29, 2012)

*picture of my girls*

Brown one is the one who is sick. White one is mom. At back of cage, lower branch is where we first noticed blood (which you can see across the wall where she shook it off). No blood for the last couple hours. She is still just resting.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Have you looked inside her mouth? Pigeon, doves and other birds are prone to canker infection which is caused by a single cell parasite. It can cause little yellow nobbie things in the throat and mouth. If the nobbie things break loose, they can bleed.


----------



## Creative148 (Apr 29, 2012)

Not yet... Didn't want to promote more bleeding or stress. So, if this is what may have happened, will it get better if it broke off?


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

If that's what it i and I don't know for sure, she will need a course of antibiotic. It's called metronidazole [flagyl].I do think you need to take her to a vet that routinely treats birds. It doesn't need to be an avian vet but the vet should be very comfortable treating avians.

I agree with SW that your doves need a diet appropriate for doves. If they are inside birds, they also need a calcium and vitamin d3 supplement...this is very important. Giving them leafy greens, minced carrots would be very good for them too.


----------



## Creative148 (Apr 29, 2012)

Update... She ate and drank. Seems stable, but tired.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

It's really good she's eating.


----------

